# Got a New Toy Today!



## wood4heat (Apr 20, 2015)

Not sure if a Toyota can count as a "You Suck" but this one should! 

It's a 1987 1st gen 4Runner that is as close to brand new as a 28 year old vehicle could be. It's a 1 owner rig that was an old mans RV tow vehicle. It's got 211,000 on the odometer but it doesn't look like it's ever been sat in. There is no wear on any of the seats or the pedals. It runs and drives like brand new. Everything is tight with no squeaks, rattles, etc. 

I've wanted one for some time but they are getting so hard to find in original condition. Can't wait to take the top off this summer!




2873 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



2872 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



2874 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



2875 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



2876 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 1, 2015)

Wow......that's one clean looking Toyota. 

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## wood4heat (May 1, 2015)

2123 said:


> Wow......that's one clean looking Toyota.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks! 

I have been enjoying it. Took the family up in the mountains last weekend and explored a bunch of old logging roads. Only actually needed four wheel drive in one spot but still had fun.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 1, 2015)

I'm going to assume that most of the miles on it were acquired from being towed?


----------



## wood4heat (May 1, 2015)

@2123 They had to have been. There are no rock chips on the hood or anywhere. I changed the oil last weekend and also noticed that the radiator has no bent fins or even any bugs in it. It's really nice but in a way its the wrong truck for me. I was looking for something to re power and start building a wheeler out of. I feel guilty even thinking about doing any of that to this truck. I'm just going to drive it for a while. I'm really undecided about what to do with it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 1, 2015)

I'm going to assume that most of the miles on it were acquired from being towed?


wood4heat said:


> @2123 They had to have been. There are no rock chips on the hood or anywhere. I changed the oil last weekend and also noticed that the radiator has no bent fins or even any bugs in it. It's really nice but in a way its the wrong truck for me. I was looking for something to re power and start building a wheeler out of. I feel guilty even thinking about doing any of that to this truck. I'm just going to drive it for a while. I'm really undecided about what to do with it.





Yeah, I knew a couple that had a tow vehicle. It basically was just used when they took the big RV out on the road. When the RV was parked, so was the tow vehicle. It was like 15 yrs. old and had about 3K miles on it.


----------



## WVwoodsman (May 7, 2015)

That is a great find! A Yota in that great of condition is rare, especially here in the rust belt in the eastern US. Does that have the 22RE motor (4cylinder) or v-6? The 22RE motor is bullet proof and will go for a very long time when properly maintained.


----------



## wood4heat (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, it's the 22re 5speed. I really want to swap the drive train and brakes out of a 2.7 4 cyl tacoma into one but it runs sooo nice now. It would rip with that set up and still get 24 or so mpg. Maybe a 4" lift with 33X10.50's. I'm gonna drive it as is for at least this year and then decide what to do with it.

The ultimate would be a solid front axle swap, gears, lockers front and rear, and open up the fenders and put 35's with bead locks under it. Then swap in the 3.4 v6 drivetrain and brakes with dual transfers.

I'll be posting from Moab if it ever goes that far!


----------



## beerbelly (Jul 2, 2015)

Keep the 22RE! Don't mess with any of it, plenty of junkers out there to start tearing apart. This thing should last you another 20 years if you take care of it. Nice find.


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 2, 2015)

The 22RE has to go! Yeah they last forever but it's not the most fuel efficient and is a complete pig! 
The 2.7 4cyl out of the Tacoma would get better mileage and add 40+ hp! The 3.4 V6 would probably get about the same mpg but add 80+ hp! That's getting close to double the power!!! 22RE's days are numbered. 

Reading about the new Atkison Cycle V6 Toyota is planning for the 2016 has my interest though. The old 22RE might last long enough to wait for someone to total out a new Taco! 2.5X the power and better mpg...


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 2, 2015)

One thing about this truck that bothered me was the typical 4Runner rear suspension sag. Not only did it look bad the rear suspension was beating the crap out of me! Looking underneath I could see that it was riding directly on the overload spring and had roughly 1-1/4" of travel before hitting the bump stop.

I searched for the best solution through all of the off road and Toyota forums and settled on a long leaf add-a-leaf. I plan to lift it at some point so I just wanted an economical improvement. What I found was a long leaf add-a-leaf. The 86'-'89's used a different spring pack than the '84 & '85 and I could only find the short style leafs. I took a chance and ordered the long leafs for the '85 and was able to make them work. 

The end result is a rig that looks more balanced and less wore out. It also rides soooo much better getting off of the over load springs! Looking underneath after the instal I have about 3" now before it hits the bump stops. 

Before:



2986 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

After:



2987 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 2, 2015)

That's a nice improvement. Those are nice rides. I remember when they came out. Enjoy!


----------



## beerbelly (Jul 2, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> One thing about this truck that bothered me was the typical 4Runner rear suspension sag. Not only did it look bad the rear suspension was beating the crap out of me! Looking underneath I could see that it was riding directly on the overload spring and had roughly 1-1/4" of travel before hitting the bump stop.
> 
> I searched for the best solution through all of the off road and Toyota forums and settled on a long leaf add-a-leaf. I plan to lift it at some point so I just wanted an economical improvement. What I found was a long leaf add-a-leaf. The 86'-'89's used a different spring pack than the '84 & '85 and I could only find the short style leafs. I took a chance and ordered the long leafs for the '85 and was able to make them work.
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'm very into originality on a great vehicle like yours. I'll buy it! 

I have a Taco with the 2.7. Great engine also. I can get 21mpg all day and tow 1500lbs no problem. Over that it sweats a bit, but is rated for 3500. I have roll up windows too. Cant get them any more... it's a shame.

Nice '69 chevelle in the garage.


----------



## beerbelly (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a junker, but it is fun in the summer. Seriously, keep the 'yota what is is, and find a Jeep to do what you want with. Parts are cheap, which is good because you WILL be replacing them often!


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks @WVwoodsman, you gave me my 1,000th like!


----------



## stillhunter (Jul 8, 2015)

I've had my 84 sr5 pickup since 85 and it has been a good one, 22 r is tough. A 5 spd 4runner is an awesome find. Put some good shocks on it to smooth the ride, some all terrain tires on it and it will go about anywhere.


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 10, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> Not sure if a Toyota can count as a "You Suck" but this one should!
> 
> It's a 1987 1st gen 4Runner that is as close to brand new as a 28 year old vehicle could be. It's a 1 owner rig that was an old mans RV tow vehicle. It's got 211,000 on the odometer but it doesn't look like it's ever been sat in. There is no wear on any of the seats or the pedals. It runs and drives like brand new. Everything is tight with no squeaks, rattles, etc.
> 
> ...



I just noticed it has a towing bracket up front and wonder if a lot of those miles on the od came while it was being towed and not driven? that would also the reason the hood/grill etc. is in such good shape.


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd keep the 22re. With the manual trans (and likely low gears) you can get by without the high horsepower and use the low gearing. I've seen this era of Toyota work way past their capacity pulling and hauling. Rust proof everything you can. Change all your fluids and enjoy it the first gens are wayy cool.
And here is the 1986 runner from over the top


----------



## John Willeford (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a groundy that says anytime we see a Toyota truck "LOOK AT THAT TRUCK". Nice find, see if that won't be one of those million mile trucks.


----------



## trying (Jan 1, 2016)

that's a nice find, hope it gives you many years of enjoyment. t


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 9, 2016)

Very cool yota, amazing shape! Should be a lot of fun!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 19, 2016)

I got an r22, pickup I wouldn't change the engine They run forever I use it to off-road n get firewood she don't hold a lot but it'll go anywhere mines lifted no mud tires but as long as you keep moving it will go


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 19, 2016)

And yes you suck


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 20, 2016)

Took the family up into the mountains on Christmas Day to play in the snow. The little 4Runner's only got 29" all weather looking tires but as long as I choose a good line and kept a little momentum going she pushed through the deep stuff pretty good! Other than a failing brake master cylinder she's been a solid rig for the past 8 months. I've got to say I am really happy with this truck!




3480 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




3481 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




3483 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## stillhunter (Jun 11, 2016)

Getting ready to get my old friend Iv'e had since 85 back on the road.....It purred like a kitten when I cranked it for the first time in months and I snapped a few pics of it squatin/squachin? while moving it.... seems to be a fad down here w trucks dragin their ass like they're hauling gold or lead....... headlights pointed to the sky w an empty bed.... I remember when pickups squatted because the were hauling a ton of firewood, lumber, dirt, bricks, hay bales etc......... you know, chit that needed to be moved somewhere........ The misses said it needed to leave the driveway cause we got a new used car...........so I parked in the backyard........


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 11, 2016)

I wish I had pics to post up...I had an '81 long bed, SR5, 22R, yrs ago, that was jacked up with a 5" suspension lift and 305 series Toyo Open Country's. It was a creepin' machine in 4-wheel low. A fella offered me some damn good money for it and I took it...regret the decision every day since then...or at least until the money ran out...buying chit for the house. You know where I'm coming from fellas.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 12, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> Getting ready to get my old friend Iv'e had since 85 back on the road.....It purred like a kitten when I cranked it for the first time in months and I snapped a few pics of it squatin/squachin? while moving it.... seems to be a fad down here w trucks dragin their ass like they're hauling gold or lead....... headlights pointed to the sky w an empty bed.... I remember when pickups squatted because the were hauling a ton of firewood, lumber, dirt, bricks, hay bales etc......... you know, chit that needed to be moved somewhere........ The misses said it needed to leave the driveway cause we got a new used car...........so I parked in the backyard........
> 
> View attachment 507800
> 
> ...



Love the solid axle trucks. 
Was at a truck and tractor show last month. Guy had recreated a "McFly" SR5 and it was spot on. I'd get one in a second if I could


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 12, 2016)

I just sold my Tacoma. '06, 2.5" lift, exhaust, brand new frame through the frame recall. Didn't want to sell but we are having number 3 in a month.
Got a '14 4Runner and so far I love it. Wife does too.


----------

